# bird only bite and throw the fruit



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

bird only bite and throw the fruits we give it
it does not swallow any of them
is that normal or do we need to teach it how to put the particles it bite into its mouth/swallow instead of throwing away?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your bird may not recognize it as something edible, or perhaps does not like what you are offering, what are you giving the bird, have you also tried veggies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* 

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.

Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week) *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgies*

*Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 

Most basic questions have been answered there. 
You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Take a look at the safe foods list.

Safe Foods for Budgies*


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

Cody said:


> Your bird may not recognize it as something edible, or perhaps does not like what you are offering, what are you giving the bird, have you also tried veggies?


apple
i give


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
> 
> ...


wow
looks like your bird is lucky
to live in a 5 star restaurant 

thanks for your feedback so much


----------

